# Introduce Myself



## John Watson (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

My name is Jason, a 176 VIC sponsored migrant from China. My profession is Aircraft maintenance engineer. 

I can not be used to the speaking of local people though I have been in AU for almost two months. Sometimes I totally have no idea about what they are talking about because they speak too fast and unclear.

So far I have not got my job yet. Next monday there is a interview with ALG. Good luck to me!


----------



## jaffarms (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey John, all the best for your interview. During any conversation if you are unable to catch the dialog, you can any time ask them to repeat what they say. They wont mind and next time they might speak slowly. 

Cheers
Jaffar


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

John Watson said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Jason, a 176 VIC sponsored migrant from China. My profession is Aircraft maintenance engineer.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum...
Which part of australia are you staying ? I am an electrical engineer and plan to apply for Vic SS.
Since you are also an engineer by profession I thought of asking these questions to you :

1. According to you which is a better choice in terms of job opportunities : Melbourne or Regional Victoria ?

2. Any particular area in Regional Vic which you have found suitable to finding jobs for Engineers ?

Best of Luck for your upcoming interview....


----------



## John Watson (Oct 30, 2011)

jaffarms said:


> Hey John, all the best for your interview. During any conversation if you are unable to catch the dialog, you can any time ask them to repeat what they say. They wont mind and next time they might speak slowly.
> 
> Cheers
> Jaffar


Sincerely thank you!


----------



## John Watson (Oct 30, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> Welcome to the forum...
> Which part of australia are you staying ? I am an electrical engineer and plan to apply for Vic SS.
> Since you are also an engineer by profession I thought of asking these questions to you :
> 
> ...


Hi, life is good, isn't it?
Actually I'm not famaliar with the occupation of electrical engineer. however, I know Vic gov will recommend you to the potential employers in regional if you can not get a job in Melbourne for a certain period.


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

John Watson said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Jason, a 176 VIC sponsored migrant from China. My profession is Aircraft maintenance engineer.
> 
> ...


Hi,

So are you John or Jason? An AME from China huh? Thats nice. So are you Avionics, Instrumentation,Power Plant or Airframe?Which Aircraft? Old school ie 747--400, 300 Combis or the 200 Classics? Or maybe you are new class with the 737--900 ER, A330 and 340 etc?

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## mhamid (Aug 22, 2011)

hi Jason Hop you good luck in your interview and to get your job in the nearest time


----------



## John Watson (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you all very much for your kind ragards!

Interview is good, some regular questions. The problem is that my Visa is sponsored by VIC, so I can not go out for the job in Brisbane. Maybe they have other jobs in Vic in furture. Waiting for the notification. There is a long road to go!


----------



## John Watson (Oct 30, 2011)

DS3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So are you John or Jason? An AME from China huh? Thats nice. So are you Avionics, Instrumentation,Power Plant or Airframe?Which Aircraft? Old school ie 747--400, 300 Combis or the 200 Classics? Or maybe you are new class with the 737--900 ER, A330 and 340 etc?
> 
> ...


Hi DC3, Call me Jason. John Watson is the name I quote from a fiction. It seems that you know the trade well. Actually, I'm holding some aircraft types operated in domestic lines, i,e,. 737, 320. What's your occupation?


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

John Watson said:


> Hi DC3, Call me Jason. John Watson is the name I quote from a fiction. It seems that you know the trade well. Actually, I'm holding some aircraft types operated in domestic lines, i,e,. 737, 320. What's your occupation?


Me i just work in the call centre now. Earlier i used to work for Kingfisher Airlines but in commercial purchase though.Dad was the engineering manager of Air India though.


----------



## sajeev6390 (May 16, 2012)

DS3 said:


> Me i just work in the call centre now. Earlier i used to work for Kingfisher Airlines but in commercial purchase though.Dad was the engineering manager of Air India though.


Hi Are you Sanyal Dhritiman?, I just read your post. I dont know whether you remember me. My name is Sajeev and am an AME working at Cochin for KFA. I have applied for VIC SS and waiting for the outcome.


----------



## sajeev6390 (May 16, 2012)

John Watson said:


> Hi, life is good, isn't it?
> Actually I'm not famaliar with the occupation of electrical engineer. however, I know Vic gov will recommend you to the potential employers in regional if you can not get a job in Melbourne for a certain period.


Hi Jason Iam an AME from India. I have applied for VIC SS two weeks back. Hows life for AMEs in OZ now? I have Indian AME licenses on following Aircrafts
1) ATR 72-500
2) Super King Air B200
3) King Air C90A/B
4) Pilatus PC 12/45
5) Bell 206L3/4

I have applied for convesion to CASA license and I will be appearing for my CTC exams if my VIC SS is positive. Can you advice me on current situation for AMEs in OZ? I heard many AMEs from Qantas lost job recently and they are mostly from Victoria


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Jason: Can u also update us with your job ?


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

sajeev6390 said:


> Hi Are you Sanyal Dhritiman?, I just read your post. I dont know whether you remember me. My name is Sajeev and am an AME working at Cochin for KFA. I have applied for VIC SS and waiting for the outcome.



Dear Sajeev,

Oh hi there. Yes you have hit the nail bang on the head.Am Dhritiman Sanyal of Ex Mumbai Purchase. So i see that KFA has forced you to migrate too. But why have you applied for SS and that too to Victoria?Are you allowed to work in Melbourne?Should you not have applied for a PR directly?

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## sajeev6390 (May 16, 2012)

DS3 said:


> Dear Sajeev,
> 
> Oh hi there. Yes you have hit the nail bang on the head.Am Dhritiman Sanyal of Ex Mumbai Purchase. So i see that KFA has forced you to migrate too. But why have you applied for SS and that too to Victoria?Are you allowed to work in Melbourne?Should you not have applied for a PR directly?
> 
> ...


Dear Sanyal,
Nice to hear from you again. Its not KFA's fault, aspiration to migrate was in my mind for a long time. Even I got my AME license assessed by CASA (Airwothiness authority-Australia) long time back. I need to appear for an exam to convert my license. 

In order to get 65 points to apply for PR, I need 5 points more else I need to pass IELTS with band 8. I gave IELTS last month and the score was L8,R7.5,W6.5,S6.5

VIC need only band 6 to apply for sponsorship so I thought to apply for the same. I am going to take IELTS next month and If I secure 8, I will apply for EOI with out sponsorship. If I get only 7 then I have to try VIC SS route.

I have general aviation experience on turbo prop Aircrafts so there seems to be some opportunities in Melbourne. One of our technicians migrated to Melbourne last year as a dependant. He is married to a mallu girl who is working as a nurse in Melbourne. According to him there are several opportunities in and around Melbourne.

Now Iam waiting for VIC SS result. I have applied for it two weeks back and they have not asked me to send my quals check for trade assessment. Hows life in OZ?
Hope your family is with you and they are doing fine.

Kindly guide me in this process with some info which I have to keep in mind. Which is the best book to study for IELTS general? Any tips to secure 7 and above in IELTS. Last time I just studied for 10 days with online materials from various websites. Hope to hear from you soon

Best regards
Sajeev


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

sajeev6390 said:


> Dear Sanyal,
> Nice to hear from you again. Its not KFA's fault, aspiration to migrate was in my mind for a long time. Even I got my AME license assessed by CASA (Airwothiness authority-Australia) long time back. I need to appear for an exam to convert my license.
> 
> In order to get 65 points to apply for PR, I need 5 points more else I need to pass IELTS with band 8. I gave IELTS last month and the score was L8,R7.5,W6.5,S6.5
> ...


Hey Sajeev,

Life is very very tough especially for Indians. Having said and done everything its going to be a lot easier if you have a special skillset which you have so it wont be that bad. Frankly speaking IELTS is just a test of your comprehension of the language and the way that one manages to communicate with others.

Dont mean to brag but i didnt even study and yet got a decent score---and frankly i dont really think one can study as this is not an exam with right and wrong answers....but i yet managed to get above 8 in all the bands but my wife who is a doctor only got a 7 band.

So i guess as she says ppl with absolutely no skills fare better in IELTS as that is God's way of compensating. Btw how is KFA? Has it managed to stabilise itself?Last that i heard that salaries for last 04 months are pending?Hope that has reduced atleast?

Warm Regards,

DS


----------



## sajeev6390 (May 16, 2012)

DS3 said:


> Hey Sajeev,
> 
> Life is very very tough especially for Indians. Having said and done everything its going to be a lot easier if you have a special skillset which you have so it wont be that bad. Frankly speaking IELTS is just a test of your comprehension of the language and the way that one manages to communicate with others.
> 
> ...


Dear Sanyal,
KFA is still flying in turbulent weather and the salaries for 4 months are pending. The only hope left is fast approval of FDI. We really dont know how long VJM is going to keep his neck out. There is a market buff that he is going to offload some share in USL to save KFA.
I need to find some way to improve my IELTS score. Some guys have bettered the score after one or two attempts.
Iam also trying 457 route. This seems to be tough. Hope everything ends well.
Take care
Sajeev


----------

